# Musikplayer in Minecraft



## Neipo (13. Jun 2020)

*Hallo liebe Community,*
ich habe in Minecraft einen Musikplayer programmiert (Code siehe unten). Dieser funktioniert auch, allerdings habe ich ein Problem, sobald ich das Lied starte freezed mein Minecraft. Das Lied wird abgespielt und sobald es zu Ende ist, kann ich weiterspielen. Das Ziel ist es aber, dass das Lied im Hintergrund abgespielt wird und man während dessen weiter spielen kann. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen, ich habe erst mit Java angefangen. Wie ich dieses Problem googeln soll weiß ich nicht so richtig, ich glaube, es ist zu spezifisch.

*Code Musikplayer:*

public class MusikPlayer {

    public static String LiedPath;
    protected Minecraft mc;

    public static String getLiedPath() {
        return LiedPath;
    }

    public static void setLiedPath(String liedPath) {
        LiedPath = liedPath;
    }

    public static void main(String[] args){
        new MusikPlayer();
    }

    public MusikPlayer() {
        String x = EntityPlayerSP.getLied();
        String p = getLiedPath() + EntityPlayerSP.getLied() + ".mp3";
        try {
            FileInputStream in = new FileInputStream(p);

            Player pl = new Player(in);
            pl.play();
        }
        catch (JavaLayerException jle) {
            mc.ingameGUI.getChatGUI().printChatMessage(new ChatComponentText("FEHLER, bitte nur MP3-Datein!\n.help für hilfe!"));
        }
        catch (FileNotFoundException fnf) {
            mc.ingameGUI.getChatGUI().printChatMessage(new ChatComponentText("FEHLER"));
        }
    }
}


*Codeausschnitt Chat Implementierung:*

else if (msg.startsWith("play")) {
        String[] arguments = msg.split("::");
        if (arguments.length == 2) {
            setLied(arguments[1]);
            MusikPlayer.main(arguments);

        }
}
else if (msg.startsWith("playerpath")) {
    String[] arguments = msg.split("::");
    MusikPlayer.setLiedPath(arguments[1]);
    addChatMessage(new ChatComponentText("§c["+ Display.getTitle() +"]§r Der Pfad wure gesetzt! Pfad: " + arguments[1]));
}

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe!
Liebe Grüße Neipo


----------

